# Skim Milk Powder vs Non-fat Dry Milk question



## 123chadder (Feb 25, 2016)

hey everyone,can i substitute Skim Milk Powder for Non-fat Dry Milk when making weiners?


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 25, 2016)

It sounds like the same stuff. Can you post the nutritional info on what you have?


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 25, 2016)

It's all about the protein content, I use carnation nonfat dry milk and it's about 35% protein and I think your skim will be the same. Skim should be milk with the fat removed and not the proteins.


----------



## 123chadder (Feb 25, 2016)

thank you


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 25, 2016)

They are one in the same...JJ

From: http://usdec.files.cms-plus.com/DGN/AbstractPDFs/SMPSpecs.pdf

Product Definition *Nonfat dry milk (as defined by FDA/CFR) is obtained by removing water from pasteurized skim milk.* It contains 5% or less moisture (by weight) and 1.5% or less milkfat (by weight). By removing moisture to the greatest extent possible, microbial growth is prevented. Nonfat dry milk is classified for use as an ingredient according to the heat treatment used in its manufacture. There are three main classifications: high heat (least soluble), medium heat, and low heat (most soluble). Extra grade nonfat dry milk powders are available in roller dried and spray dried form, the latter being the most common. Nonfat dry milk powders are available in two forms: ordinary or nonagglomerated (non-instant) and agglomerated (instant). The Codex Alimentarius, in its standard 207-1999, describes milk powders and cream powder as milk products which can be obtained by the partial removal of water from milk or cream. The fat and/or protein content of the milk or cream may have been adjusted to comply with the compositional requirements of the standard, but the addition and/or withdrawal of milk constituents in such a way as not to alter the whey protein to casein ratio of the milk being adjusted. Milk retentate, milk permeate and lactose are allowed for protein adjustment purposes. The Codex Alimentarius standard sets compositional criteria for skimmed milk powder which are: maximum milk fat: 1.5% m/m, maximum water: 5% m/m, and minimum protein in milk solids non fat: 34% m/m. the standard also makes provision for the use of additives: stabilizers (sodium and potassium citrates, no more than 5 g/kg), firming agents (potassium chloride and calcium chloride, limited by GMP), acidity regulators (5 g/kg), emulsifiers, anti-caking agents and antioxidants. Milk powders should also comply with the maximum limits established by the Codex Alimentarius Commission. In it Annex, the standard references additional quality factors and methods of analysis recommended by the International Dairy Federation.


----------

